# Ou Firefox stocke ses cookies ?



## subsole (14 Novembre 2011)

Bonsoir, 
Ou sont stockés les cookies de Firefox 8, quel dossier quel endroit ?


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Novembre 2011)

Maison >> Bibliothèque >> Application Support >> Firefox >> Profiles >> XXX.default >> cookies.sqlite / cookies.sqlite-shm / cookies.sqlite-wal


----------



## subsole (14 Novembre 2011)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Maison >> Bibliothèque >> Application Support >> Firefox >> Profiles >> XXX.default >> cookies.sqlite / cookies.sqlite-shm / cookies.sqlite-wal



Merci, je vais voir ça, curieusement Firefox n'efface pas les cookies  :
Firefox  => Préférences  => Vie privée (Les conserver jusqu'à la fermeture de Firefox) => Afficher les cookies, supprimer le/ les cookies sont inopérant.


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Novembre 2011)

Tu as coché « Vider l'historique lors de la fermeture de Firefox » ? Et dans  « Paramètres » y'a aussi une case Cookies à cocher.


----------



## subsole (15 Novembre 2011)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Tu as coché « Vider l'historique lors de la fermeture de Firefox » ? Et dans  « Paramètres&#8230; » y'a aussi une case Cookies à cocher.



Oui, tout semble paramètré normalement. :mouais:

Je peux virer les trois fichiers  _cookies.sqlite / cookies.sqlite-shm / cookies.sqlite-wal_ ou je dois effacer tout ou partie de leurs contenus ?

Edit: Quels droits doivent avoir ces fichiers ?

Edsit 2 : 
Alors, les fichiers _cookies.sqlite-shm et cookies.sqlite-wal _ sont effacés automatiquement et totalement (ils ne sont plus présents dans le fichier) après la fermeture de Firefox.
Le fichier _cookies.sqlite _reste présent et c'est lui qui contient les cookies "récalcitrants" que je visualise dans la liste de Firefox. (Firefox => Préférences => Vie privée (Les conserver jusqu'à la fermeture de Firefox) => Afficher les cookies)
J'ai désactivé les extensions _Adblock Plus _et _PrivacyChoice TrackerBlock_, les cookies ont disparu de la liste.

Lorsque je réactive ces extensions, les cookies reviennent petit à petit, et les pubs s'évaporent, magique.


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Novembre 2011)

Si ça recommence, tu peux aussi le supprimer (_cookies.sqlite_), il sera recréé au prochain lancement... par contre faudra évidemment de nouveau t'identifier sur les sites.


----------



## subsole (15 Novembre 2011)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Si ça recommence, tu peux aussi le supprimer (_cookies.sqlite_), il sera recréé au prochain lancement... par contre faudra évidemment de nouveau t'identifier sur les sites.



Oui, je l'avais effacé également, effectivement il se recrée au lancement de Firefox.
Mais la chose bizarre, est qu'avant tout surf,  dans _cookies.sqlite_ la liste des cookies est régénérée (certainement par les extensions Adblock Plus, etc) et reste strictement identique au fichier _cookies.sqlite_ précédemment viré.
D'ou l'obligation de désactiver certaines extensions pour avoir un fichier _cookies.sqlite_ "propre".


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Novembre 2011)

C'est vraiment bizarre même, de mon coté hormis les cookies que je conserve, le reste est effacé.   

Pour les extensions : Adblock Plus et Flagfox.


----------



## subsole (15 Novembre 2011)

Mobyduck a dit:


> C'est vraiment bizarre même, de mon coté hormis les cookies que je conserve, le reste est effacé.
> 
> Pour les extensions : Adblock Plus et Flagfox.



Merci pour la précision, j'ai désactivé quelques extensions sauf _Adblock Plus_.
Je les ai réactivés une par une et c'est _ PrivacyChoice TrackerBlock_ qui recrée des cookies dans le fichier "cookies.sqlite", je pense que c'est pour la bonne cause (?)

Si tu as une idée et quelques minutes de plus, je me bat également avec les cookies du cache dans Safari. *====> ici*


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Novembre 2011)

Honnêtement j'en ai aucune idée. Si j'ai bien compris, théoriquement il est sensé éviter le pistage via les cookies, alors pourquoi les sauvegarderait-il ?


----------

